# quest datenbank  ROM



## harley13 (13. Februar 2014)

die datenbank wo man die quest`s für ROM finden kann , mit komentaren usw . wohin ist die verschwunden . kann sie nicht mehr finden ??????????????


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2014)

Wir haben uns entschieden die vor einer Weile abzuschalten mangels Aktualität, Aktualisierungsmöglichkeiten und Zugriffen.
Alternativ gibt es bspw. noch http://de.runesdatabase.com/


----------



## Weltenwandler (10. April 2014)

Ich fand die Questdatenbank auch sehr hilfreich, ebenso die Itemdatenbank. Schade. Könnt ihr die Daten nicht als Download zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## ZAM (10. April 2014)

Das sind über 200 MB reine SQL-Daten und das auf Patch-Stand 4.1.X, also 2 Versionen hinter aktuellem Stand. Ich glaube nicht, dass das irgendwie nützlich wäre.


----------



## Weltenwandler (21. April 2014)

Wenn es rechtlich machbar ist, nehme ich auch die 200 MB Daten  

Das war ernst gemeint.


----------



## Blxxdrayne (11. September 2014)

@ weltenwandler: und hast du die bekommen ?

sry falls ich gegen was verstoße aber wenn's möglich wäre würde ich die Daten auch gerne verwerten dürfen 

 

edit: ok nach einer PN kam raus das es sehr wahrscheinlich sein wird, dass es die Datenbank nicht mehr geben wird :/ auch nicht zum download aber wenn sich mal etwas ergeben sollte wird es sicher schnell irgendwo stehen 

lg


----------

